# Fires and smoke



## Cariboo Puppy (Jun 28, 2016)

Last year we had to miss a lot of trials as we were evacuated as the fires were close by. This year although we have been lucky so far, it is still too smoky from the ones going on that a lot of days it has not been safe to be outside and definitely not running Agility.

Our trials sort of bunch up at this time of year so we have five in a row, every weekend, then one last trial in November. I have entered both Bonnie and Lucy on the next four weekends. The one this weekend is in our town so nice and close but it is still not definite that we will be running. Won't know till Friday morning.

It is so smoky out today that the sun can't break through whereas Monday and Tuesday were nice and sunny out so it changes so fast. The temperature is nice at 20C (70F) when it is smoky but goes up to 30C (80F) which is a little on the hot side when the sun shines but at least you can run.


----------



## Cariboo Puppy (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, our trial this weekend has been cancelled due to the smoke and it does not look that good for the next two as they have an air quality rating of 10 which is very high. Unless this weather changes we may not be going to any trials till November but it is raining here today which may or may not help in other areas.


----------

